# Como te llamas?: Me llamo Pedro



## BETOREYES

¡Casi no lo encuentro!
En este hilo me enteré de que en España existe una ley que prohíbe inscribir el diminutivo de un nombre. En ese entonces pensé en hacer una consulta, pero pasó el tiempo y la cosa se quedó así.
Esta mañana (aquí todavía es miércoles) mientras me lavaba las muelitas, alcancé a ver apartes de un programa de televisión, y estaban tratando el tema de los “sin tocayo”. Uno de los presentadores le preguntó al invitado si existía una ley que impedía a un padre poner ciertos nombres a sus hijos, y éste contestó que no, que hace tiempo era obligatorio poner el nombre del santo del día, pero eso perdió vigencia por obvias razones.

Eso refrescó mi memoria, y me aclaró una vieja duda, pero me generó otra:
¿Existe en otros países de habla hispana una prohibición similar a la de la ley española?
Pero más que eso, me gustaría saber ¿cuáles son los nombres más extraños que conocen?

¿Qué opinan de Lennin Marx Jaramillo?. Yo lo conozco personalmente.
Por estos otros no puedo dar fe, pero los he escuchado al menos en chistes:
Usnavy, Everedy, Usmail, Email, Metro Golding Mayer.

En aquel programa, mencionaron “Lesbia”, que parece ser muy común en Grecia, pero que le puede traer problemas a alguna hispanohablante que se llame así. Y finalmente, mencionaron un nombre que me dejó estupefacto(perdón por la palabra, pero es tarde y ya “no me piensa”): Hay que estar muy caga… para llamarse “Defecación”.
Saludos.


----------



## rel100

Hola mi nombre es Ariel, y te comento que en Argentina no solo hay prohibiciones de nombres sino que hay una lista de nombres aceptados, y si alguien desea poner un nombre que no esta en esta lista tendra que pedir un permiso y ser aceptado por el registro.
Una ridiculez no poder ponerle a tu hijo/a el nombre que quieras.

Saludos


----------



## DCPaco

rel100 said:


> Hola mi nombre es Ariel, y te comento que en Argentina no solo hay prohibiciones de nombres sino que hay una lista de nombres aceptados, y si alguien desea poner un nombre que no esta en esta lista tendra que pedir un permiso y ser aceptado por el registro.
> Una ridiculez no poder ponerle a tu hijo/a el nombre que quieras.
> 
> Saludos


 

Creo que deberían cambiar los nombres del calendario católico...en México, muchas familias o muy católicas o muy humildes, les ponen a sus hijos nombres según el calendario. Nombres, que pobres niños que en sus clases estoy seguro que lloraban lágrimas de sangre: Pomposo (o sea, nalgón), Prisiliano, Olimpiano, Fulgencio, Tiburcio, Pánfilo, etc. etc. Creo que a esos padres, se les debió encarcelar.

Encontré un listado con nombres "en desuso":  
http://www.montorfano.com.ar/nombres_en_desuso.htm

Merenciano!  Norato!

Yikes!


----------



## Jellby

La libertad de los padres de elegir el nombre para sus hijos termina donde empieza la de los hijos de tener un nombre digno.

A mí me puede parecer precioso llamar a mi hijo "Pepín" (no José, sino Pepín directamente), pero a él puede no hacerle ninguna gracia que tengan que conocerle en todos sitios como "don Pepín", y seguro que en la escuela más de uno le llama "pepino".


----------



## DCPaco

Pues sí.  Una iglesia a la que asistía--sumamente fundamentalista--tenía niños con nombres que inspiraban lástima.  A una niña le pusieron Dorcas, simplemente porque el nombre aparecía en la Biblia...pero al estar la niña en EEUU, la madre debió saber que le llamarían "Dork" (gilipollas?).  Es horrible que los padres con gustos tan excéntricos tengan tanta libertad.


----------



## Naira

En una ocasión llamaron a mi casa preguntando por un tal "Lupicinio". Número equivocado; carcajadas estentóreas por mi parte. Pobre tipo...


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Conozco personalmente a "*Waldijnei" Cotes *(hijita del peón de la finca)*.* Me siento muy culpable de éste hecho, ya que fué un souvenir que traje de mi viaje de 15 a su hermana mayor. En el registro está escrito como *Walt Disney *(fué copiado correctamente de la base de la princesita.)


----------



## BETOREYES

Bueno, ciertamente no me enorgullece el hecho de que en mi país le puedan poner a un niño “Talco” porque alguien le dijo a la madre:”Cuando nazca el niño, póngale talco”. Pero que le vamos a hacer, parece ser que eso hace parte de nuestra idiosincrasia.

Por otro lado, permanentemente se hacen concursos de “sin tocayo”, y se puede ver lo orgullosa que se siente la gente de no tener tocayos. Eso seguramente es un consuelo, pero los hace sentir únicos.

Lo cierto es que no conozco ninguna Usnavy ni ningún Email, pero si conozco, sobretodo en gente de estratos bajos, nombres como: Yuber José, Yefersón David, Estiven Alejandro, MarioEsnéider, Roiman Cievel, Miladi, Leididi, y muchos más que no dejan de causarme gracia.

Triste o jocoso, en Colombia, en cuestión de nombres, todo se vale (según aquel señor que ya mencioné).


----------



## indigoio

BETOREYES said:


> Triste o jocoso, en Colombia, en cuestión de nombres, todo se vale (según aquel señor que ya mencioné).


En México (por fortuna o por infortunia, como lo quieran ver ) tampoco hay restricciones. A las nuevas generaciones de padres, sobre todo de clase humilde, les ha dado por poner a sus hijos nombres de artistas cuya ortografía, en la mayoría de los casos, desconocen. También he oído nombres compuestos tales como Yoga (YOlanda-GAbriela) y cosas así.

Anécdota: recuerdo que la maestra de Biología de mi secundaria nos contó que ya mayor y con todo el derecho a su favor, tomó la decisión de cambiarse de nombre porque sus padres la bautizaron como Pánfila. Ahora ella felizmente es Gelasia!!!! (cuestión de gustos )

Un nombre muy bonito en mi país es _Xóchitl_, que en lengua náhuatl significa _reina de las flores_. Otro muy arraigado es _Guadalupe_ o _María Guadalupe_, en fervor a la virgen que lleva ese nombre. Debo anotar que también es válido para hombres... así, encontramos a algún _Lupito_ o _Don Lupe_ por este territorio.

Como bien comenta Beto, es parte de la idiosincrasia.


----------



## SpiceMan

rel100 said:


> Hola mi nombre es Ariel, y te comento que en Argentina no solo hay prohibiciones de nombres sino que hay una lista de nombres aceptados, y si alguien desea poner un nombre que no esta en esta lista tendra que pedir un permiso y ser aceptado por el registro.
> Una ridiculez no poder ponerle a tu hijo/a el nombre que quieras.
> 
> Saludos


Lo de la "lista de nombres" era en la década del 70 (léase: dictadura militar) y quedó un tiempo por inercia. Pero era una práctica, no una ley. 

Ley sobre los nombres de Argentina.

Cada vez está más relajada la cosa, ahora esta lleno de jonys y cosas por el estilo que antes no te las permitían en el registro civil.


----------



## pejeman

DCPaco said:


> Creo que deberían cambiar los nombres del calendario católico...en México, muchas familias o muy católicas o muy humildes, les ponen a sus hijos nombres según el calendario. Nombres, que pobres niños que en sus clases estoy seguro que lloraban lágrimas de sangre: Pomposo (o sea, nalgón), Prisiliano, Olimpiano, Fulgencio, Tiburcio, Pánfilo, etc. etc. Creo que a esos padres, se les debió encarcelar.
> 
> Encontré un listado con nombres "en desuso":
> http://www.montorfano.com.ar/nombres_en_desuso.htm
> 
> Merenciano! Norato!
> 
> Yikes!


 
¿Qué le objetas a Prisciliano? Uno de mis bisabuelos así se llamaba y su nombre no le impidió combatir a la Intervención Francesa, ni ahorcar a más de un bandido de los que capturó. Y dudo que haya derramado lágrimas por ese motivo, porque ni tiempo le quedaba para eso.


----------



## bluenait

Hola. 

  No es correcto que en España no se puedan poner diminutivos como nombre. Es cierto que eso antes era así pero hace ya tiempo que se ha modificado la ley y mucho más tiempo desde que era el cura del pueblo el que decidía qué nombre se le iba a dar a la criatura y usaba el santoral del día para inspirarse.

  Hoy no hay problema si alguien quiere poner a su hija Lola (diminutivo de Dolores) o incluso nombres extrajeros que antes tampoco se podía, como Jenifer. 

El límite es que no se menoscabe la dignidad del niño. No puedes ponerle de nombre "Idiota", por ejemplo. Y supongo que en España no se le podría poner a una niña "Real Madrid", como ocurrió en Japón (lo vi en el telediario). Ahora bien, yo salí con un chico al que le habían puesto el nombre de su abuelo: Casto y no veas el cachondeito.


----------



## elcampet

indigoio said:


> En México (por fortuna o por infortunia, como lo quieran ver ) tampoco hay restricciones. A las nuevas generaciones de padres, sobre todo de clase humilde, les ha dado por poner a sus hijos nombres de artistas cuya ortografía, en la mayoría de los casos, desconocen. También he oído nombres compuestos tales como Yoga (YOlanda-GAbriela) y cosas así.
> 
> Anécdota: recuerdo que la maestra de Biología de mi secundaria nos contó que ya mayor y con todo el derecho a su favor, tomó la decisión de cambiarse de nombre porque sus padres la bautizaron como Pánfila. Ahora ella felizmente es Gelasia!!!! (cuestión de gustos )
> 
> Un nombre muy bonito en mi país es _Xóchitl_, que en lengua náhuatl significa _reina de las flores_. Otro muy arraigado es _Guadalupe_ o _María Guadalupe_, en fervor a la virgen que lleva ese nombre. Debo anotar que también es válido para hombres... así, encontramos a algún _Lupito_ o _Don Lupe_ por este territorio.
> 
> Como bien comenta Beto, es parte de la idiosincrasia.


Hola indigoio:
Se te olvida uno de los nombres más ingeniosos y peculiares de México:
*Masiosare*  inspirado en aquella estrofa del Himno Nacional.

_Mas si osare un extraño enemigo_
_profanar con su planta tu suelo,_
_piensa oh patria querida que el Cielo_
_un soldado en cada hijo te dio..._

Y no son pocos quienes ostentan ese nombre.
Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Servando

elcampet said:


> Hola indigoio:
> Se te olvida uno de los nombres más ingeniosos y peculiares de México:
> *Masiosare* inspirado en aquella estrofa del Himno Nacional.
> 
> _Mas si osare un extraño enemigo_
> _profanar con su planta tu suelo,_
> _piensa oh patria querida que el Cielo_
> _un soldado en cada hijo te dio..._
> 
> Y no son pocos quienes ostentan ese nombre.
> Saludos afectuosos.


 
Y al que le pusieron "Anivdelarev" y todo por tener la desgracia de haber nacido un 20 de noviembre y de tener unos padres ignorantes. En México, este día se celebra el Aniversario de la revolución" y en el calendario aparece "Aniv de la rev" para abreviar.


----------



## mirx

Que me dicen de nombres como:

Bricnie Perez -britney.
Chirle Ramirez- Shirley.

Y de los muy muy mexicanos.

Tiburcio, Librada, Cesareo, Alejandrino, Petronila, Teófanes, etc.

y acerca de las prohibiciones no creo que existan en México, hace unos 3 años publicaron como una pareja habia registrado a su hija con 32 nombres!!!

Dulce Corazón de María Azucena Patricia Alejandra.....Ramirez Perez.


----------



## lepus

En realidad la palabra náhuatl _xochitl_ significa simplemente "flor".
Algo curioso es que conocí a un chico que tenía ese nombre, Xochitl, cuando generalmente es a las mujeres a las que bautizan así. ¿Por qué será que se asocia a las flores con lo femenino? ¿acaso ustedes, chicas, creen que a los hombres no nos gusta recibir flores de regalo?


----------



## Artajerjes

En Santa Cruz, Bolivia, existe un apellido muy común: Gil. Entiendo que Gil significa tonto en algunos países.

¿Podrían confirmarme en cuales? ¿Quiza exista el apellido en sus países?


----------



## SpiceMan

En Argentina y Uruguay, por lo menos.


> *gil**2**, la**.*
> (De _gilí_).
> * 1.* adj._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Dicho de una persona: *simple*  (ǁ incauta). U. t. c. s.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Y el apellido Gil dista de ser raro, así que hay argentinos que deben lidiar con ese apellido. (De hecho conocí un par de personas con el apellido).

Un apellido que me causaba gracia es el del ex-presidente del club Atlético Madrid de fútbol, que se llamaba "Jesús Gil y Gil",


----------



## DCPaco

pejeman said:


> ¿Qué le objetas a Prisciliano? Uno de mis bisabuelos así se llamaba y su nombre no le impidió combatir a la Intervención Francesa, ni ahorcar a más de un bandido de los que capturó. Y dudo que haya derramado lágrimas por ese motivo, porque ni tiempo le quedaba para eso.


 
Mil disculpas Pejeman; mi intención no fue ofender y quizá actué precipitadamente al precisar nombres--lo siento.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> ¿Qué le objetas a Prisciliano? Uno de mis bisabuelos así se llamaba...



Dudo que nadie pretenda juzgar a las personas en función de su nombre. El nombre de Prisciliano, como muchos otros, puede parecer pintoresco, extraño y hasta gracioso, pero es sólo el nombre, nada tiene que ver con las personas que lo llevan.


----------



## María Madrid

lepus said:


> ¿Por qué será que se asocia a las flores con lo femenino? ¿acaso ustedes, chicas, creen que a los hombres no nos gusta recibir flores de regalo?


 
Narciso es flor y es masculino!!

En cuanto a nombres "peculiares" es cierto que en España ha cambiado todo mucho, aunque hay un límite, como ha indicado arriba Bluenait. Cuando vivía Franco sólo podían poner nombres del santoral o advocaciones de la Virgen y Jesús. Si era un nombre más o menos común sin santo ni virgen, por ejemplo Olga, podías usarlo siempre y cuando le añadieras un "buen nombre católico". 

En muchos pueblos era (terrible) costumbre poner a los bebés el nombre del patrón del pueblo, por eso en determinado pueblo de Extremadura es muy normal ir por la calle y oir que dicen a gritos "¡Piedra!", pero no es es que haya un corrimiento de tierra y te avisen para que te pongas a salvo, es que la patrona es Nuestra Señora de la Piedra Santa, y sencillamente están llamando a una nativa.

En otros idiomas también usan piedra pero para hombre (Sten en sueco) y, al fin y al cabo, Pedro es piedra. Eso sí, nombres tan comunes en Escandinavia como Björn, que significa oso, me siguen costando asimilarlos con un bebé.

No creo poder superar esos Usnavy, ni Anivdelarev, ni el Onecén (One cent) de "El viejo que leía novelas de amor" de Luis Sepúlveda, pero voy a poner algunos ejemplos:

En Cazorla, Jaén, el patrón es el Cristo de la Consolación, así que hay unos cuantos Consuelos, aunque lo habitual es que sea un nombre femenino. 

Una compañera mía del colegio se llamaba (y seguirá llamándose) Camino Verde del Río. Fue finalista en un concurso de nombres "raritos", junto con la inevitable Dolores Fuertes (todos conocemos alguna) y que ganó Felipe Rey España, un niño de la misma edad que el príncipe Felipe, y que encima se le parecía. 

Mi transportista habitual para mudanzas (toledano recio y buena gente donde los haya) se llama Petronilo, nombre que ha pasado a su hijo de poco más de 20 años...

Mi récord de nombre "sorprendente" fue mirando en los buzones de casa de un amigo, para averiguar el piso al que tenía que dirigirme. Aún tenía lágrimas en los ojos cuando mi amigo abrió la puerta de su casa y le pregunté si sabía que tenía un vecino que se llamaba Vitaliano Pato. Saludos,


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> Narciso es flor y es masculino!!



Y Jacinto... y espero que a ningún padre se le ocurra ponerle Nardo a su hijo (es una palabra vulgar para el pene).



> En otros idiomas también usan piedra pero para hombre (Sten en sueco) y, al fin y al cabo, Pedro es piedra.



Y Petra lo mismo, ¿no? Y el Petronilo que mencionas más abajo


----------



## corona

Yo me llamo Gabriela y donde trabajo habemos 4 Gabrielas ; por eso  y para evitar confusiones les pido que me llamen por mi apellido.  Aunque prefiero mi nombre a llamarme Leididi


----------



## Cicerón

Tengo un artículo guardado en el ordenador que quiero compartir con vosotros. Trata sobre los nombres ecuatorianos.

img102 imageshack us/img102/2687/nombresecuatorianosqm5cg0.gif

(Escribid puntos después de _img102_ y de _imageshack,_ no puedo escribir direcciones web.


----------



## María Madrid

Lo copio completo, ya que tú aún no puedes. 

Es genial. Aunque no entiendo que les suene raro Maribí. Mariví es muy normal en España (María Victoria o María Vicenta). ¿Significa algo "poco adecuado" en Ecuador?

Y espero que los padres de los demás sigan todavía encarcelados. Saludos, 

http://img102.imageshack.us/img102/2687/nombresecuatorianosqm5cg0.gif


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Cicerón said:


> Tengo un artículo guardado en el ordenador que quiero compartir con vosotros. Trata sobre los nombres ecuatorianos.
> 
> img102 imageshack us/img102/2687/nombresecuatorianosqm5cg0.gif
> 
> (Escribid puntos después de _img102_ y de _imageshack,_ no puedo escribir direcciones web.


 

Muy buen aritículo!!!...


----------



## pejeman

DCPaco said:


> Mil disculpas Pejeman; mi intención no fue ofender y quizá actué precipitadamente al precisar nombres--lo siento.


 
Estimado Paco:

Públicamente recibidas y públicamente aceptadas. Y aquí no ha pasado nada.

Saludos.

Pejeman


----------



## ideo

Uno de los más particulares que he escuchado es Amiel


----------



## carcoma

bluenait said:


> Hola.
> 
> Hoy no hay problema si alguien quiere poner a su hija Lola (diminutivo de Dolores) o incluso nombres extranjeros que antes tampoco se podía, como Jenifer.


 
 ¿Seguro? Sé que no se le puede poner Pepe (a un niño), al menos no en todos los municipios...
En mi ciudad hay una plataforma que lucha precisamente para eso, para que dos niños se puedan llamar Pepe y no José.

Por otra parte, lo que no podeis pretender es que se prohíban nombres en castellano por que en alguna otra lengua del mundo tal vez se parezca a otra palabra de significado extraño (me refiero a casos como Mr. Dock).
​


----------



## carcoma

Artajerjes said:


> En Santa Cruz, Bolivia, existe un apellido muy común: Gil. Entiendo que Gil significa tonto en algunos países.
> 
> ¿Podrían confirmarme en cuales? ¿Quiza exista el apellido en sus países?


 
En España también es muy común *Gil*. 
También existen, como palabras comunes, *gilipollas* y *gilipuertas*, y su diminutivo *gili*. Además hubo un alcalde muy célebre, mafioso y corrupto, con ese nombre...


----------



## peruchos

Buenas noches. Tengo una dudas con el uso de estas frases:
¿Como te llamas?, ¿es correcta la pregunta?
Me llamo Pedro, ¿es correcta la respuesta?


----------



## Ana J.

las dos son correctasa... aunque una manera mas formal seria...
cual es tu nombre?
 Mi nombre es pedro


----------



## Yume_Kisst

peruchos said:
			
		

> Buenas noches. Tengo unas dudas con el uso de estas frases:
> ¿Cómo te llamas?, ¿es correcta la pregunta?
> Me llamo Pedro, ¿es correcta la respuesta?


 
^ ^ Buenas noches y, sí, son correctas... 

Cuídense~


----------



## maraba

Yo diría más bien: ... tengo algunas dudas con/sobre el uso...

"Tener dudas sobre" es más restrictivo, quizás, que la variante original: tengo dudas sobre un punto en particular.
"Con", la más general: tengo dudas con una materia en general.

Un saludo.

Por cierto:


			
				Ana J. said:
			
		

> Las dos son correctas... aunque una manera más formal sería...
> ¿Cuál es tu nombre?
> Mi nombre es Pedro.


----------



## peruchos

Muchisimas gracias!.


----------



## gongorac

peruchos said:


> Buenas noches. Tengo una dudas con el uso de estas frases:
> ¿Como te llamas?, ¿es correcta la pregunta?
> Me llamo Pedro, ¿es correcta la respuesta?


 
No se si son correctas o no... pero la verdad que todo el mundo te entendera es cierto....

La Real Academia Española nos enseña a través de sus actos que lo que es masivo y común es lo que esta bien... Una verdadera pena lo que hace la RAE violando el castellano, adoptando cosas que el vulgar y comun de la gente habla. Suprimiendo letras y adoptando palabras que solo por el hecho de que muchos las usen no significan que esten correctas... Me siento solo y desprotegido porque nadie cuida nuestro idioma... lo abusan a diario y la RAE avala de a poco todo eso... 

Yo creo que lo correcto es decir:

"Cual es tu nombre" y "Mi nombre es"


----------



## Jellby

gongorac said:


> Yo creo que lo correcto es decir:
> 
> "Cual es tu nombre" y "Mi nombre es"



¿Qué quieres decir, que "¿cómo te llamas?" no debería aceptarse? ¿Te parece poco gramatical porque uno no se llama a sí mismo?

Pues me temo que ésa es con mucho la forma más corriente de preguntar y decir el nombre en español, y apostaría que desde hace mucho tiempo. El idioma dista mucho de ser un conjunto de reglas estrictas y cartesianas, y aunque "¿cuál es tu nombre?" es gramaticalmente impecable, resulta a menudo poco natural en español y tiene un regusto de traducción (depende, en ciertos contextos es perfecta).

Cosas parecidas ocurren con las pasivas: "se venden patatas" tendría que ser tachada y pisoteada como el mayor de los esperpentos si nos ponemos matemáticos, pero resulta que es "lo correcto", mientras que lo que parecería más lógico ("patatas son vendidas"), aunque gramaticalmente es perfecta, suena peor que un arañazo en una pizarra.


----------



## peruchos

Hay mucha gente que responde: yo no me llamo, me llaman !.


----------



## roxcyn

Pues, sabemos "¿Cómo te llamas?"/"¿Cúal es tu nombre?"/¿Tu nombre?/¿Cómo te llaman?, pero hoy vi un video en youtube ****y la chica (que parece que es venezolana) dijo "¿qué es tu nombre?" que es un error porque cuando usamos "¿qué es...?"  estamos preguntando una definición de la palabra que sigue. 

Mi pregunta:

a) ¿Hay otras frases para preguntar el nombre de otra persona?
b) ¿Está bien para decir "¿Cómo es tu nombre?"  Creo que es un error.

Gracias de antemano
Pablo
****
Supresión de enlace hacia Youtube
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Luis Albornoz

_¿Qué es tu nombre?_ es incorrecto, pero quizá sea una forma coloquial aceptable en Venezuela.

Hay una otra forma de preguntar el nombre que está pasada de moda y es muy formal, pero que tiene cierto encanto:

_¿Cuál es su gracia?_


----------



## Mangato

Cual es su gracia, es una forma de preguntar el nombre todavía frecuente en algunos paíse de Latinoamérica. Me gustaría la confirmación.

Saludos 
MG


----------



## 123Jose

Efectivamente, ¿qué es tu nombre? no es correcto.
No sé ninguna otra manera más de las que has dicho.

Salu2


----------



## aleCcowaN

Perdón Pablo, pero ese video es una cargada (broma pesada). En realidad contiene algunos errores comunes que cometen los angloparlantes cuando comienzan a aprender castellano.


----------



## norwegianwood

"Qué es tu nombre", como pregunta a conocer cuál es el nombre de alguien, es incorrecta. Lo certifico como venezolana, no pertenece a forma coloquial aceptada que yo conozca. 
Tal vez como significado (con mala formulacion gramatical de todas formas) de "qué significa tu nombre" pueda tener más sentido... pero es solo una hipótesis de una frase mal usada.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¿Cúál es su gracias= no la había oído para preguntar el nombre a alguien, sino para preguntar qué hace bien.

Otra manera de preguntar el nombre es decir: Y tú, ¿quién eres?


----------



## norwegianwood

Ah también me acordé de otra pero más específica (en cuanto a relativa al apellido):
*"¿Cómo te apellidas?"*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:



ToñoTorreón said:


> Otra manera de preguntar el nombre es decir: Y tú, ¿quién eres?


Al preguntar esto se puede recibir respuestas diversas sin nunca indicar el nombre:
- soy la hija (nieta, sobrina, madre...) de tal
- soy la encargada de recibirle
- soy la que le llamó esta mañana...

Hasta luego


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Mangato said:


> Cual es su gracia, es una forma de preguntar el nombre todavía frecuente en algunos paíse de Latinoamérica. Me gustaría la confirmación.
> 
> Saludos
> MG


 
Pues El Salvador es uno de esos países en los cuales esta expresión es desconocida, en el contexto de preguntarle el nombre a alguien. Acá se entendería del mismo modo que Toño lo menciona.

Lo usual aquí es: ¿Cómo te llamás?, ¿Me podés decir tu nombre?, ¿Cuál es tu nombre? ¿Y usted como se llama? ¿Y vos como te llamás?, etc.


----------



## aleCcowaN

"¿Cuál es su gracia?" es una frase que se está dejando de usar, y se considera fuera de moda. Creo que su reputación de _demodé_ y su caída en desuso comenzó cuando se confundió su significado. Cuando a alguien se le preguntó "¿cuál es su gracia?" y contestó "Juan Pérez" en lugar del esperado "Juan", allí fue el comienzo del fin.

Y es que la gracia es el nombre de pila, según lo confirma el DRAE. Siempre fue común en la Argentina esta pregunta junto con el trato de Usted. En la Argentina el "Don" o "Doña" se reserva para las personas bastante mayores (cada vez más mayores, yo diría hoy, para los octogenarios en adelante) y no tiene nada que ver con la "clase" social. Los grados de confianza eran "Usted Sr. Pérez", "Usted Sr. Juan", "Usted Juan", "Tú Juan" y "Vos Juan", el "tú" en artificiosa imitación del habla de otros países y sólo por un breve período que suavizara el pasaje del formal Usted al campechano vos.

Por supuesto que como había una prelación por edad y se tendía a llamar por el nombre de pila a los jóvenes, era muy común preguntar, dentro del trato de "Usted", por la gracia de la persona. Así decía un señor mayor "¿Cuál es su gracia niña?" y la señorita respondía "Mercedes, Don Alfonso". Así luego Señorita Mercedes o Usted Mercedes eran los grados de semi-formalidad y semi-confianza que se tenían.

Hoy día, si le preguntan a alguien cuál es su gracia, seguro que responderá "hago malabares con naranjas", de la misma forma que cuando me preguntan cómo me llamo, muchas veces no puedo reprimir el contestar "yo", pues es yo la forma que uso para referirme cariñosamente a mí mismo.


----------



## Mangato

ToñoTorreón said:


> ¿Cúál es su gracias= no la había oído para preguntar el nombre a alguien, sino para preguntar qué hace bien.
> 
> Otra manera de preguntar el nombre es decir: Y tú, ¿quién eres?


 
Yo soy la María, *María en mi gracia,*
pero a mi me dicen María de los guardias;
yo soy la María, María,
no ando con razones, razones,
ya llevo en mi cuenta, por cuenta,
cinco batallones.

En esta canción creada por la argentina Eladia Blázquez fallecida en el 2005, y cantada entre otros por Carlos Mejía Godoy. En el estribillo aparecía *Maria es mi gracia*. Lo que ignoro es la fecha de la composición.


----------



## ajfoucault

"¿Qué es tu nombre?" es totalmente incorrecto, nisiquiera entre nosotros los Venezolanos se utiliza tal pregunta...
¿Como te llamas? es muchisimo mas comun y usado


----------



## Camilo1964

roxcyn said:


> ...y la chica (que parece que es venezolana) dijo "¿qué es tu nombre?"


 
Si la muchacha es venezolana y era lenguaje coloquial, lo que más probablemente debe haber dicho es:

_¿Cómo es que es tu nombre? ¿Cuál es que es tu nombre?_

Ambas son formas usuales aquí de pedirle a alguien que nos recuerde su nombre, sobre todo cuando acaban de ser presentados.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------

